# Please oppose this tax increase



## bigpoppapuff-cl (May 7, 2007)

*bad,bad news for the cigar industry..*

Everyone and I mean everyone that even smokes a cigar now and then has to be on alert for messages from all B&M smokeshops AND Internet vendors AND Manufacturers in the next few days regarding the proposed new tax on tobaacco products:

"The Senate Finance Committee has scheduled a markup on Tuesday, July 17 on legislation dealing with the State Children's Health Insurance Program (SCHIP). The measure is expected to be reported out of committee. Funding would be almost totally via higher taxes on tobacco products. The cigarette tax will increase by $.61 to $1 per pack effective after December 31, 2007. Other tobacco products would be taxed as follows:

large cigars -- 53.13% of mfr's or importer's sales price but not more than $10.00 per cigar."

In addition, there will be a floor stocks tax on tobacco products manufactured in the U.S. or imported into the U.S, which are removed before January 1, 2008 and held on that date for sale. The person holding the product on January 1, 2008 is liable for the tax to be paid on or before April 1, 2008.

YES ! You read that right ! $10.00 PER CIGAR, plus whatever your local state tax is. The people in Washington have absolutely no clue about the cigar business. Their sole focus is on cigarettes and we are about to get dragged along with it.

Not only will this put virtually every manufacturer, wholesaler, and retaailer out of business. It will also devastate the economy of Nicaragua, Honduras, The Dominican Republic and have a significant impact on Puerto Rico, Indonesia, Costa Rica, Panama, Brasil, and Peru. (Whereupon, I'm sure the USA will be called upon to provide additional relief funding !).

You and everyone else who has any thoughts about continuing to smoke cigars or grow, sort, manufacture, distribute or retail cigars need to make a concerted phone, mail, and e-mail bombardment of Congress very shortly. Hopefully, someone more adept at interpreting this new tax law will supply the proper language for this protest.

Be ready and be vocal, and be outraged because this tax is definitely outrageous. It is my firm belief that if passed as it stands right now the entire industry will collapse prior to April 1,2008 (appropriately named April Fools Day for the Fools we have running the government right now) because no one will have the finances to pay the tax on their inventory.


----------



## Shorty (Apr 30, 2007)

... You HAVE to be kidding me...


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh HELL NO!!!!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

There are some folks in DC that need to be reminded 2008 is an election year. Unfortunately we can't get em all at the same time. I could go off on a political rant here, but I am exercising self-restraint. I would encourage congress to do the same.


----------



## prophetic_joe (May 5, 2007)

Wow people are really really stupid sometimes.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Crap on me!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Stogie said:


> Crap on me!


Looks like Congress is fixin to do just that Stogie!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

That's insane...that would put US cigar prices on the same level as Canadian prices. I buy most of my cigars from the States because of the high prices here. Damn...that really sucks!!


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

holy shit thats crazy. Sid do you have a link to the news story


----------



## bigpoppapuff-cl (May 7, 2007)

this was a c/p from lew rothman....sorry for not adding that...i am friggin' incensed.....i'll try to find something....mea culpa...


----------



## mikejh-cl (Jun 19, 2007)

i doubt it goes through...


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Found a few articles on this bill...

Bush Veto Foreseen On Child Health Bill
Instead of Cigarette Tax, White House Proposes Employees Be Taxed For Employer-Paid Health Insurance
http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2007/07/15/health/main3059090.shtml

Congrees, Bush Clash Over Children's Health Insurance
Plans to Renew Program Bog Down as Lawmakers Debate Funding, Philosophy
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2007/07/14/AR2007071401000.html

White House opposes kids' insurance bill that relies on cigarette tax hike
http://www.usatoday.com/news/health/2007-07-15-insurance_N.htm

...and a lot more articles here:
http://search.live.com/news/results.aspx?q=State+Children's+Health+Insurance+Program+

Looks like Bush will veto the bill.

-- Mike


----------



## burritosdaily (Jul 2, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> Found a few articles on this bill...
> 
> Bush Veto Foreseen On Child Health Bill
> Instead of Cigarette Tax, White House Proposes Employees Be Taxed For Employer-Paid Health Insurance
> ...


See, he is not as bad as everyone thinks that he is...:baffled:


----------



## DGreekStallion (May 31, 2007)

burritosdaily said:


> See, he is not as bad as everyone thinks that he is...:baffled:


Good thinking!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

time will tell....


----------



## bigpoppapuff-cl (May 7, 2007)

Present Law 
Rates of excise tax on tobacco products and cigarette papers and tubes 
Tobacco products and cigarette papers and tubes manufactured in the United States or imported into the United States are subject to Federal excise tax at the following rates:

• Cigars weighing not more than three pounds per thousand ("small cigars") are taxed at the rate of $1.828 per thousand;

• Cigars weighing more than three pounds per thousand ("large cigars") are taxed at the rate equal to 20.719 percent of the manufacturer's or importer's sales price but not more than $48.75 per thousand;

Description of Proposal 
Rate increases 
Under the proposal, the rates of excise tax on tobacco products and cigarette papers and tubes are increased, generally in a proportionate manner. The special rules under present law relating to large cigarettes and cigarette papers and tubes longer than six and one-half inches 
remain the same. The rates under the proposal are as follows:

• Small cigars are taxed at the rate of $50.00 per thousand (the same rate applied to small cigarettes);

• Large cigars are taxed at the rate equal to 53.13 percent of the manufacturer's or importer's sales price but not more than $10.00 per cigar.

http://finance.senate.gov/sitepages/leg/LEG 2007/Leg 110 071307 JCT.pdf


----------



## dHUTCH (May 1, 2007)

Thats one way to make America stop smoking?!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

It seems to me a while back the government tried to stop America from drinking. It didn't work out too well.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Damn! This couldn't wait to happen after I've resupplied myself? I don't even have the new humidor yet! Ahh, nevermind... I'll figure a way to get around it. Plus I'll let y'all know what it is, should this really go into effect.


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Sid, thank you so much for the info and thank you Webmeister for some of the other info as well. 

If this does not get you riled up and ready to start doing what it takes to keep our cigars in our mouths and hands, I'm not sure what it will. 

Please, let us all do something to keep this bill from going into action.


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

If this passed my guess is you'd see more offshore purchases of cigars over the internet.


----------



## leojvs (May 10, 2007)

flog me! thats insaine!!!!! can you imagine your next order.....

1x Rocky Patel CubanBlend, Robusto, box of 25.

Total price $34.95 +
$18 total tax+
$250 for the hell of it tax...wait, that sounds like Australia.......


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

I've posted it on my website.

http://www.cigarjack.net/2007/07/16/senate-finance-committee-proposes-cigar-tax-hike/

Oh yeah and I emailed both my Senators and my Congresswoman.


----------



## kass (May 16, 2007)

Wow...Sounds like Canadian prices.


----------



## cole05 (May 1, 2007)

I am keeping my fingers crossed that it will not pass. Where are those cigar lobbists when we need them!


----------



## SingleMaltScott-cl (Mar 19, 2007)

This needs to be a sticky....They are NOT playing


----------



## copenhagen (Mar 9, 2007)

Didn't make it through I hear, safe for a while.....


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

The federal goverenment wants to raise your cigar taxes, please see the link and take action now.

http://capwiz.com/rtda/utr/1/BDNRHKVUCO/JYZGHKVUJN/1302699446


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Same issue discussed in this thread:
http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4159


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

RTDA has a Legislator to help fight this bill. Here is the link so you can help fight this. 
http://capwiz.com/rtda/utr/1/BDNRHKVUCO/JYZGHKVUJN/1302699446

The best thing to do is let your represenitives know how you feel about this sitituation.


----------



## Roosterthomas (Dec 15, 2005)

I just read this over at HP and those guys are going nucking futs over the issue. I'm confused! I know it's just a matter of time before we (cigar smokers) get hammered......Until then I'm gonna smoke like there's no tomorrow!......There may not be.......


----------



## AngryFishH (May 20, 2007)

SMOKEING HANDSOME DUDE said:


> RTDA has a Legislator to help fight this bill. Here is the link so you can help fight this.
> http://capwiz.com/rtda/utr/1/BDNRHKVUCO/JYZGHKVUJN/1302699446
> 
> The best thing to do is let your represenitives know how you feel about this sitituation.


Great link! Thanks.

Fish


----------



## jdamelio (May 15, 2007)

*latest link from Drudge*

http://www.sptimes.com/2007/07/17/Business/Cigarmakers_in_a_pani.shtml


----------



## AbeScromsbie-cl (Jul 17, 2007)

Socialists (i.e. Democrats) are proving to be true to their heritage. The tobacco tax is only the beginning. Only a matter of time before they move on to beer, wine & liquor.

*póg mo thóin*


----------



## bigpoppapuff-cl (May 7, 2007)

St. Petersberg Times 
Cigarmakers in a panic 
The federal tax on each cigar could rise from 5 cents to $10. 

By JAMES THORNER 
Published July 17, 2007 

Eric Newman punches the numbers on his calculator and gapes at the results one more time. 

It's no mathematical error: The federal government has proposed raising taxes on premium cigars, the kind Newman's family has been rolling for decades in Ybor City, by as much as 20,000 percent. 

As part of an increase in tobacco taxes designed to pay for children's health insurance, the nickel-per-cigar tax that has ruled the industry could rise to as much as $10 per cigar. 

"I'm not sure in the history of man, since our forefathers founded the country in 1776, that there's ever been a tax increase of 20,000 percent," said Newman, who runs the Tampa business founded by grandfather Julius Caesar Newman. "They had the Boston Tea Party for less than this." 

When it comes to tobacco sales, cigars are just a speck compared to cigarettes. In 2006, the nearly 400-billion cigarettes sold domestically dwarfed the 5.3-billion cigars. 

But cigars are intertwined with Tampa's lineage. 

Though the local industry has shriveled from foreign competition and domestic consolidation, cigarmaking still employs more than 1,000 in Tampa. About 900 work at the factory, offices and warehouse of Hav-a-Tampa, owned by foreign tobacco giant Altadis. 

Newman machine-makes 35,000 cigars a day at 16th Street and Columbus Avenue and imports hand-wrapped varieties from Latin America. He estimates Florida makes or imports 80 percent of the cigars consumed in the United States and predicts devastation if the new taxes are approved this summer. 

Many casual smokers are well heeled enough to plunk down $10 for a premium puff. But would they pay $15 to $20 for the same pleasure? 

"Why don't we just go out of business?" Newman said. "Here, you can run our company, Mr. Government." 

Here's the source of the controversy: The Democrat controlled Congress has sought an extra $35-billion to $50-billion for the state children's health insurance program. The program distributes payments to the states to help buy coverage for kids not poor enough for Medicaid. 

Cigarettes, which accounted for more than 95 percent of tobacco tax collections last year, are the main focus of the bill. Federal taxes on a pack would jump from 39 cents to $1. 

But the legislation has dragged cigars along for the ride. The industry operates under a 4.8 cents-per-cigar tax cap. 

Under the proposed bill, taxes on "large cigars," a category that includes all but the tiny cigars sold in 20 packs like cigarettes, would rise to 53 percent. 

A U.S. Senate version of the bill under consideration today in the Finance Committee sets the maximum tax per cigar at $10. 

"We are a very small industry. We're the fly. The cigarette industry is the elephant as far as tax collections are concerned," Newman said. "We've been roped in with conglomerates that own cigarette companies." 

Newman's eyes and ears in Washington, Norm Sharp, president of the Cigar Association of America, was dumbfounded when the legislation went public Friday. 

"I thought there was a typo. I thought they meant 10 cents per cigar, not $10 per cigar. I was stunned like everyone else," Sharp said. 

Sharp's organization represents 66 members, including Newman, Altadis and Jacksonville's Swisher International, the global company that makes Swisher Sweets. 

The association has lobbied to exclude cigars from the bill, but bristles at the public relations challenge: How do you oppose a sin tax Congress has rigged to help sick kids? Senate staffers couldn't be reached for comment. 

In Newman's view other companies declined comment and left the talking to Sharp, it's not just unfair but also immoral to overtax a product enjoyed not by addicts but by worthy pleasure seekers. The average aficionado smokes about three cigars a week at about $3 to $5 apiece, according to the cigar association. 

"A good wine. A good scotch. A good bourbon. A good cigar. It all enhances the quality of life," Newman said. "We're in the relaxation business." 

The Bush administration may inadvertently come to the industry's aid. The president has vowed to veto the bill, not over the cigar provision but over objections to expanding federally financed health care for the non-indigent. 

Several business in and around Ybor City, usually blind to the workings of Washington, will be craning their necks toward the capital. 

"Things happen strangely in Washington," Newman said. 

Fast Facts 
Taxing tobacco 
To pay for children's health insurance, the federal government has proposed raising tobacco taxes. 

Cigars 
2006 sales: 5.3-billion 
Current tax: 5 cents/cigar 
Proposed tax: up to $10/cigar 
Percent increase: up to 20,000 
In 2006, excise taxes from cigarettes brought the federal government $7.4-billion. Cigars brought in $225-million.


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

*Senator Gerdon H. Smith (Republican-OR)*

Here is a Press Release regarding the tobacco tax.

Contact: Kimberly Collins
Phone: 202 224-5364 Email This
Print This

Budget Leaves Door Open for Increased Tobacco Tax to Pay for Children's Health Care

May 18th, 2007 - Washington, DC - Senator Gordon H. Smith (R-OR) expressed his disappointment today that his amendment to authorize an increase in the federal tobacco tax to fund the State Children's Health Insurance Program (SCHIP), which passed by a vote of 59-40 in the Senate earlier this year, was not included in the final 2008 Budget. The budget however does not restrict the use of the tobacco tax to fund the program which provides health care coverage for low-income children.

"Although I am disappointed that my tobacco tax amendment was not included in the final budget measure, the fight is certainly not over. An increase in the federal tobacco tax will take us beyond simply talking about helping children to actually delivering the real dollars to make a difference. This policy is supported by over 50 organizations and is the only large-scale funding source that has strong bi-partisan support. I plan to work with my colleagues on the Finance Committee to see that this policy is a part of any SCHIP reauthorization package to ensure America's children have access to care."

The SCHIP program is set to expire at the end of 2007. Without adequate funds to continue the program, children currently enrolled in SCHIP would lose coverage by the end of this year. Senator Smith's amendment would provide the funding needed for those children currently enrolled in the SCHIP program to maintain coverage and to expand coverage for more low-income children and pregnant women. The Senate Finance Committee, on which Senator Smith sits, is expected to consider the reauthorization of the SCHIP program this spring.

An increase of 61 cents (total of one dollar) on the federal excise tax on tobacco products is estimated to generate $35 billion in funds for the SCHIP program. Senator Smith's goals for the program is to ensure all those who are currently enrolled continue to receive coverage, cover those currently eligible, but not enrolled, and expand coverage to all pregnant women and children up to 200 percent of the federal poverty level ($27,380 for a family of two).

If additional funds exist, Senator Smith would like the program to expand coverage for pregnant women and children up to 300 percent of the federal poverty level ($41,070 for a family of two).

Here is additional link: http://www.jointogether.org/news/headlines/inthenews/2007/plan-calls-for-61-cent.html


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

*Article on $10.00 Tax*

Here is an article from today.... here is the link if you want to see the graphics.

http://www.sptimes.com/2007/07/17/Business/Cigarmakers_in_a_pani.shtml

Cigarmakers in a panic

The federal tax on each cigar could rise from 5 cents to $10.

By JAMES THORNER
Published July 17, 2007

Eric Newman punches the numbers on his calculator and gapes at the results one more time.

It's no mathematical error: The federal government has proposed raising taxes on premium cigars, the kind Newman's family has been rolling for decades in Ybor City, by as much as 20,000 percent.

As part of an increase in tobacco taxes designed to pay for children's health insurance, the nickel-per-cigar tax that has ruled the industry could rise to as much as $10 per cigar.

"I'm not sure in the history of man, since our forefathers founded the country in 1776, that there's ever been a tax increase of 20,000 percent," said Newman, who runs the Tampa business founded by grandfather Julius Caesar Newman. "They had the Boston Tea Party for less than this."

When it comes to tobacco sales, cigars are just a speck compared to cigarettes. In 2006, the nearly 400-billion cigarettes sold domestically dwarfed the 5.3-billion cigars.

But cigars are intertwined with Tampa's lineage.

Though the local industry has shriveled from foreign competition and domestic consolidation, cigarmaking still employs more than 1,000 in Tampa. About 900 work at the factory, offices and warehouse of Hav-a-Tampa, owned by foreign tobacco giant Altadis.

Newman machine-makes 35,000 cigars a day at 16th Street and Columbus Avenue and imports hand-wrapped varieties from Latin America. He estimates Florida makes or imports 80 percent of the cigars consumed in the United States and predicts devastation if the new taxes are approved this summer.

Many casual smokers are well heeled enough to plunk down $10 for a premium puff. But would they pay $15 to $20 for the same pleasure?

"Why don't we just go out of business?" Newman said. "Here, you can run our company, Mr. Government."

Here's the source of the controversy: The Democrat controlled Congress has sought an extra $35-billion to $50-billion for the state children's health insurance program. The program distributes payments to the states to help buy coverage for kids not poor enough for Medicaid.

Cigarettes, which accounted for more than 95 percent of tobacco tax collections last year, are the main focus of the bill. Federal taxes on a pack would jump from 39 cents to $1.

But the legislation has dragged cigars along for the ride. The industry operates under a 4.8 cents-per-cigar tax cap.

Under the proposed bill, taxes on "large cigars," a category that includes all but the tiny cigars sold in 20 packs like cigarettes, would rise to 53 percent.

A U.S. Senate version of the bill under consideration today in the Finance Committee sets the maximum tax per cigar at $10.

"We are a very small industry. We're the fly. The cigarette industry is the elephant as far as tax collections are concerned," Newman said. "We've been roped in with conglomerates that own cigarette companies."

Newman's eyes and ears in Washington, Norm Sharp, president of the Cigar Association of America, was dumbfounded when the legislation went public Friday.

"I thought there was a typo. I thought they meant 10 cents per cigar, not $10 per cigar. I was stunned like everyone else," Sharp said.

Sharp's organization represents 66 members, including Newman, Altadis and Jacksonville's Swisher International, the global company that makes Swisher Sweets.

The association has lobbied to exclude cigars from the bill, but bristles at the public relations challenge: How do you oppose a sin tax Congress has rigged to help sick kids? Senate staffers couldn't be reached for comment.

In Newman's view other companies declined comment and left the talking to Sharp, it's not just unfair but also immoral to overtax a product enjoyed not by addicts but by worthy pleasure seekers. The average aficionado smokes about three cigars a week at about $3 to $5 apiece, according to the cigar association.

"A good wine. A good scotch. A good bourbon. A good cigar. It all enhances the quality of life," Newman said. "We're in the relaxation business."

The Bush administration may inadvertently come to the industry's aid. The president has vowed to veto the bill, not over the cigar provision but over objections to expanding federally financed health care for the non-indigent.

Several business in and around Ybor City, usually blind to the workings of Washington, will be craning their necks toward the capital.

"Things happen strangely in Washington," Newman said.

James Thorner can be reached at (813) 226-3313 or [email protected].

[Last modified July 16, 2007, 23:35:22]


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Sorry Bigpoppapuff...didn't know you had already posted the article...I only read the first page of threads.


----------



## boonedoggle-cl (Jul 11, 2007)

Just got off the phone with my Senators. I'm also trying to recruit people to call in my office as we have MANY more cigarette smokers than cigar smokers. Their call counts too!


----------



## discdog-cl (Mar 23, 2007)

Try this: http://capwiz.com/rtda/home/

It should link you to the RTDA site where you can write a letter and post it one time to Bush, both senators and your rep.
It will even find your representatives if you don't know who they are.


----------



## Headley-cl (Mar 25, 2007)

discdog said:


> Try this: http://capwiz.com/rtda/home/
> 
> It should link you to the RTDA site where you can write a letter and post it one time to Bush, both senators and your rep.
> It will even find your representatives if you don't know who they are.


Just posted a similar thread on SC DD.

This is an EASY way to get to both senators and BUSH with pre-typed e-mails and letters...over and over and over again...here's my post on another board:

_got an e-mail from ET (here), CI, Holts, Thompson, JR, and even submitted an e-mail on RTDA.org with an e-mail to both my senators and Pres Bush.

RTDA actually has some easy click and drag talk tracks that they will automatically send based on your Zip to your senators and Bush.

Go here http://rtda.org/legislation.html and enter you zip. Once you enter your zip click on "click here" under "stop the federal tobacco tax increase". Select your response and who to send it to and it'll go. You'll get a follow up e-mail confirming your e-mail. I aslo signed up and asked for updates on legislation via e-mail.

I know many BOTL here frequent other boards so PLEASE feel free to just cut and paste or better yet link to this post.

Jim

PS I've done it at least 3 times now._


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

If you want to have an impact on your senators or representative, I would strongly urge you to either telephone or compose your own e-mail. Elected officials rarely pay any attention these days to mass mailings, either postal or electronic. They're just to easy to orchestrate and it's not possible to tell how many people are really represented. You should also check to see if one of your senators is on the Finance Committee, which is scheduled to mark up the bill Wednesday afternoon. They will be crucial in the final form the legislation takes.


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

I just e-mail my reps. today and will be calling tomarrow. I still can't believe that they would do something like this.


----------



## The Bruce (Mar 7, 2006)

Email or call your two senators right now and intelligently voice your opposition to this legislation right now. Don't wait. I sent the email and called mine. This is funking crazy sshit. 20000 % increase for cigars is crazy. We as cigar smokers are a big lobby so if we email and call we will be heard. If it passes hopefully it will be voted, but lets's not let it pass just to be sure. Just google "us senate" to get the web address.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Received this email from CI today. Thought it might be useful to you guys. Please don't let the States go down the same road Canada did. This proposed tax increase is ridiculous!! Anyways, here it is:


> ACTION ALERT FOR ALL CIGAR ENTHUSIASTS!
> Currently before the United States Senate is a proposal to fund health insurance on the backs of tobacco products to the tune of $35 billion (that's Billion with a B). Most egregious is the proposed tax rate on cigars of 53.1%, including a breathtaking 20,400% increase in the cap. This would make handmade cigars - a true mom-and-pop industry, a product enjoyed by choice an average 3 times per week - the single largest excise taxed item in the entire Internal Revenue Code....by a long shot.
> 
> This piece of legislation is called SCHIP (State Childrens Health Insurance Plan). Tonight this bill is being marked up in the Senate Finance Committee and is expected to come to the Senate floor for a vote as early as end of week. We urge you to call both of your U.S. Senators today and express your opposition to funding "SCHIP legislation" with punitive cigar taxes. As a constituent your voice will be heard. Please see phone numbers below for your Senators.
> ...


----------



## l0venpeace-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

Ah, glad to see this. I was just going to post something about this. It's up for consideration this week, so if you haven't written your senator yet, DO IT NOW!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

And if you need to contact a Senator, here's how!

List of United States Senators Office Phone Numbers 

Alabama	
Sen. Richard C. Shelby	202-224-5744
Sen. Jeff Sessions 202-224-4124

Alaska	
Sen. Ted Stevens 202-224-3004
Sen. Lisa Murkowski	202-224-6665

Arizona	
Sen. John McCain	202-224-2235
Sen. Jon L. Kyl	202-224-4521

Arkansas	
Sen. Blanche L. Lincoln	202-224-4843
Sen. Mark Pryor	202-224-2353

California	
Sen. Dianne Feinstein	202-224-3841
Sen. Barbara Boxer	202-224-3553

Colorado	
Sen. Wayne Allard	202-224-5941
Sen. Ken Salazar	202-224-5852

Connecticut	
Sen. Christopher J. Dodd	202-224-2823
Sen. Joseph I. Lieberman	202-224-4041

Delaware	
Sen. Joseph R. Biden, Jr.	202-224-5042 
Sen. Thomas R. Carper	202-224-2441

Florida	
Sen. Bill Nelson	202-224-5274
Sen. Mel Martinez	202-224-3041

Georgia	
Sen. Saxby Chambliss	202-224-3521
Sen. Johnny Isakson	202-224-3643

Hawaii	
Sen. Daniel K. Inouye	202-224-3934
Sen. Daniel K. Akaka	202-224-6361

Idaho	
Sen. Larry E. Craig	202-224-2752
Sen. Mike Crapo	202-224-6142

Illinois	
Sen. Richard J. Durbin	202-224-2152
Sen. Barack Obama	202-224-2854

Indiana	
Sen. Richard G. Lugar	202-224-4814
Sen. Evan Bayh	202-224-5623

Iowa	
Sen. Charles E. Grassley	202-224-3744
Sen. Tom Harkin	202-224-3254

Kansas	
Sen. Sam Brownback	202-224-6521
Sen. Pat Roberts	202-224-4774

Kentucky	
Sen. Mitch McConnell	202-224-2541
Sen. Jim Bunning	202-224-4343

Louisiana	
Sen. Mary Landrieu	202-224-5824
Sen. David Vitter	202-224-4623

Maine	
Sen. Olympia J. Snowe	202-224-5344
Sen. Susan M. Collins	202-224-2523

Maryland	
Sen. Barbara A. Mikulski	202-224-4654
Sen. Benjamin L. Cardin	202-224-4524

Massachusetts	
Sen. Edward M. Kennedy	202-224-4543
Sen. John F. Kerry	202-224-2742

Michigan	
Sen. Carl Levin	202-224-6221
Sen. Debbie A. Stabenow	202-224-4822

Minnesota	
Sen. Norm Coleman	202-224-5641
Sen. Amy Klobuchar	202-224-3244

Mississippi	
Sen. Thad Cochran	202-224-5054
Sen. Trent Lott	202-224-6253

Missouri	
Sen. Christopher S. "Kit" Bond	202-224-5721
Sen. Claire C. McCaskill	202-224-6154

Montana	
Sen. Max Baucus	202-224-2651
Sen. Jon Tester	202-224-2644

Nebraska	
Sen. Chuck Hagel	202-224-4224
Sen. Ben Nelson	202-224-6551

Nevada	
Sen. Harry Reid	202-224-3542
Sen. John Ensign	202-224-6244

New Hampshire	
Sen. Judd Gregg	202-224-3324
Sen. John E. Sununu	202-224-2841

New Jersey	
Sen. Frank R. Lautenberg	202-224-3224
Sen. Robert Menendez	202-224-4744

New Mexico	
Sen. Pete V. Domenici	202-224-6621
Sen. Jeff Bingaman	202-224-5521

New York	
Sen. Charles E. Schumer	202-224-6542
Sen. Hillary Rodham Clinton	202-224-4451

North Carolina	
Sen. Elizabeth Dole	202-224-6342
Sen. Richard Burr	202-224-3154

North Dakota	
Sen. Kent Conrad	202-224-2043
Sen. Byron L. Dorgan	202-224-2551

Ohio	
Sen. George V. Voinovich	202-224-3353
Sen. Sherrod Brown	202-224-2315

Oklahoma	
Sen. James M. Inhofe	202-224-4721
Sen. Tom Coburn	202-224-5754

Oregon	
Sen. Ron Wyden	202-224-5244
Sen. Gordon Smith	202-224-3753

Pennsylvania	
Sen. Arlen Specter	202-224-4254
Sen. Robert P. Casey, Jr.	202-224-6324

Rhode Island	
Sen. Jack Reed	202-224-4642
Sen. Sheldon Whitehouse	202-224-2921

South Carolina	
Sen. Lindsey O. Graham	202-224-5972
Sen. Jim DeMint	202-224-6121

South Dakota	
Sen. Tim Johnson	202-224-5842
Sen. John R. Thune	202-224-2321

Tennessee	
Sen. Lamar Alexander	202-224-4944
Sen. Bob Corker	202-224-3344

Texas	
Sen. Kay Bailey Hutchison	202-224-5922
Sen. John Cornyn	202-224-2934

Utah	
Sen. Orrin G. Hatch	202-224-5251
Sen. Robert Bennett	202-224-5444

Vermont	
Sen. Patrick J. Leahy	202-224-4242
Sen. Bernard Sanders	202-224-5141

Virginia	
Sen. John W. Warner	202-224-2023
Sen. James Webb	202-224-4024

Washington	
Sen. Patty Murray	202-224-2621
Sen. Maria Cantwell	202-224-3441

West Virginia	
Sen. Robert C. Byrd	202-224-3954
Sen. John D. Rockefeller IV	202-224-6472

Wisconsin	
Sen. Herbert H. Kohl	202-224-5653
Sen. Russ Feingold	202-224-5323

Wyoming	
Sen. Craig Thomas	202-224-6441
Sen. Michael B. Enzi	202-224-3424


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Can Someone Post A Link To Oppose This Without Calling---if There Is One--thanks!


----------



## bobbyg29-cl (Apr 21, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> Can Someone Post A Link To Oppose This Without Calling---if There Is One--thanks!


I think you can do it by email by following this link:
http://capwiz.com/rtda/issues/alert/?alertid=10008296


----------



## boonedoggle-cl (Jul 11, 2007)

does anyone know the exact day of the vote?


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

As soon as today I think, hey squid I see you got the email from CI.


----------



## boonedoggle-cl (Jul 11, 2007)

I hope we make a difference...


----------



## Starsky (Mar 29, 2007)

I sent out my emails this morning, as well as passing it along to friends who did the same.


----------



## AragornElessar86 (May 21, 2007)

SMOKEING HANDSOME DUDE said:


> RTDA has a Legislator to help fight this bill. Here is the link so you can help fight this.
> http://capwiz.com/rtda/utr/1/BDNRHKVUCO/JYZGHKVUJN/1302699446
> 
> The best thing to do is let your represenitives know how you feel about this sitituation.


I just sent everyone an email right now. This might be the best thing most of us can do about this measure. Please take a little time out of your day and do this.


----------



## sonick-cl (Jun 5, 2007)

Called my senators today and left messages regarding this ridiculous legislation. 

Cigar makers & vendors are on red alert, as are cigarette makers and smokers of BOTH product. From what I can tell, the comments are flying into Washington at an un-precedented rate. 

Bush re-iterated today that he will Veto this if it even hits his desk. Not that a 2/3 senate majority would have occured anyway, but it DEFINETELY won't get a chance to usurp the president now that the public is at arms with this issue. 

It's no reason to stop taking action, but I really don't think this has even a remote chance of being made into law. 

If it were, you would immediately start seeing a cigar "black market" come into existence......

BTW, calling and leaving voice messages has a much more visible impact than email, according to several sources of mine. Email is easy to both blow off and sweep under the rug...... voice messages are much more personal and evident. If you care, CALL IN!!!!!


----------



## bigpoppapuff-cl (May 7, 2007)

topper


----------

